# MILAN | CAP Group Headquarters | 27m | App



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*CAP Group Headquarters*
Milan | Italy
design | Claudio Lucchin & Architetti Associati -- height | 27.4 meters -- client | Gruppo CAP​
A new headquarters for CAP Group, a public corporation owned by the local authorities that leads water service in the municipalities of Milan metro area. The building is expected to be built on the same site of CAP Group's offices.








The access area is embellished by the presence of water: a large pool accompanies the visitors inside the new building. In this new urban void emerges this large volume that floats on water: a sort of modern "ark". The ark is "home" but also "vessel". A "vessel" able to survive the cataclysms to be eternally rediscovered by humanity, and which contains in itself the knowledge and evolutionary potential of humanity towards the awareness that in order to continue living on Earth, we must protect it, take care of it and safeguard its resources.








The building has a solid and compact shape, but in continuous movement, given the continuous change of perspective. This follows the concepts of stability and union of the CAP Group but, at the same time, declares that the group is dynamic, due to an intrinsic need for technical updating and improvement of customer service.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Updates Demolition and excavation works have begun*




































urbanfile​


----------

